# Non thyroidal symptoms of Graves



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I have looked and looked but still have not found what other problems a person can face with Graves except the thyroidal component and the eyes. Doctors keep telling me it's not curable but if the only thing I had to worry about was my thyroid then I'd be cured because it was removed, right? The reason I'm asking is my hands and lower arms still fall asleep (start to tingle then my thumbs suck into my hands and my fingers turn to claws. Takes several minutes to relax but will still have some lingering numbness and will return several times in an hour for several days at a time). I had hoped this had gone away after my thyroid was removed but the last few days it's come back again. I can't find anything to call it or attribute it to. I'm also nervous about what might pop up later. I still have dryness in my mouth and throat, it takes me much longer to eat now as I have to chew more and swallow several times with liquid. Some of my dryness has diminished though and my libido, although not great, is somewhat better too. Maybe I'm rushing things? Or should I talk to my Doctor when he checks my levels? I hate to whine because in general I feel WONDERFUL compared to what I did. Just wish things were a little better. It's frightening to ride a horse going as fast as it can around 3 cans when your hands fall asleep and won't grip the horn, lol!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! When did you have surgery to remove your thyroid? Have they checked your calcium levels? The parathyroids can be stunned during surgery and what you are describing can most definitely be explained by low calcium!!


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, I had the surgery done on 2/17. They checked my calcium levels a week later and they were good, but I still take 600 mg 2X daily with Vit. D as they removed 1 of my parathyroids. This was happening for 6 months before my surgery. It was more severe and more consistent too.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, they removed one of my parathyroids as well. I'm taking calcium and will sometimes notice facial and hand tingling, but not to the extent of yours. A couple other things (supplement wise) that might be affecting it is magnesium and potassium. These both deal with nerves and muscles. can you get those checked? Wouldn't hurt to get your calcium rechecked just to see. I'm sorry you're having this trouble! I know how frustrating it can be not to know what's going on. Keep me updated! I'm curious!


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I take 750 mgs Magnesium but I don't take potassium. I'll ask him about that at my next visit. Before my thyroid removal he thought it might be the Graves, so I wonder if there is anything I can do about it??? Also I thought I'd blown my knee again that I had an ACL repair on in Nov. of '07. It may have just been sprained or hyper extended as it now feels okay except slightly painful in the back of my knee. When I blew it I didn't have much pain but it would just not hold me up and had no vertical integrity at all. I had also blown my groin ligament off my pubic bone last fall. Makes me wonder if I'm having problems with the Graves attacking my ligaments as well... YIKES!!! Thanks for your help Hillary, I went to your page. Your scar looks very similar to mine. I MADE the surgeon take my strips off after a week. I told him if he didn't I would, lol! My hair kept getting stuck in them and they itched like crazy. Your picture with your hubby? is quite beautiful. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, that's my sweet hubby! Thank you! Yes, I took my steri-strips off after 6 days. I know, I know, bad patient. But they do say nurses make the worst patients! LOL! My poor neck was just blistered to pieces when I finally got the steri-strips off. That was horrid. Knock on wood, I'll never need another surgery, but if I do, I'll be sure to mention this!

That's interesting about the ligaments and such. I wasn't aware of anything off the top of my head like that, but it's entirely possible! I'll do some looking and let you know if I find something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I have looked and looked but still have not found what other problems a person can face with Graves except the thyroidal component and the eyes. Doctors keep telling me it's not curable but if the only thing I had to worry about was my thyroid then I'd be cured because it was removed, right? The reason I'm asking is my hands and lower arms still fall asleep (start to tingle then my thumbs suck into my hands and my fingers turn to claws. Takes several minutes to relax but will still have some lingering numbness and will return several times in an hour for several days at a time). I had hoped this had gone away after my thyroid was removed but the last few days it's come back again. I can't find anything to call it or attribute it to. I'm also nervous about what might pop up later. I still have dryness in my mouth and throat, it takes me much longer to eat now as I have to chew more and swallow several times with liquid. Some of my dryness has diminished though and my libido, although not great, is somewhat better too. Maybe I'm rushing things? Or should I talk to my Doctor when he checks my levels? I hate to whine because in general I feel WONDERFUL compared to what I did. Just wish things were a little better. It's frightening to ride a horse going as fast as it can around 3 cans when your hands fall asleep and won't grip the horn, lol!


It takes a good 18 months to recover from what you have been through. Graves' causes a lot of damage you cannot see. One example is your peripheral neuropathy. However, I would suggest that you get "all" your electrolytes run. Many of us w/ Graves' are found to be deficient in electrolytes and if out of balance can also contribute to the peripheral neurpathy.

Gator Ade does not cut it. You must take each electrolyte to keep them in balance. I personally prefer Essential Electrolytes which I purchase from Vitamin Express in a capsule form. But, GNC and Vitamine Shoppe have products also. Some are a powder that you mix in your water. I think Energy-C by Alacer??? You will just have to check around if you think what I am telling you applies to you.

I would also suggest a ferritin test for low ferritin (iron stores) seem to go hand in hand with Graves' as well.

Proper nutrition, supplementation of minerals, electrolytes and other nutrients, sufficient rest and some exercise should go a long way to a speedy and complete recovery.


----------

